# The Destruction of Ontario



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Again.

Here's some history from the real track....

http://ontariomotorspeedway.com/OMS_Website_8/Ontario_Motor_Speedway_1.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontario_Motor_Speedway

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Angeles_Times_500

And here's my history of this track.....

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=220632

These are pics of how it looked on the last day of it's existence. 4-4-9

























The banks were as smooth as I could get them, but still not good enough for competitive racing. I investigated several options, but all had this problem. I really like the road coarse the way it is, and want to set it down permanent. If I do that, and the new track doesn't work around the outside, I have to pull up the road coarse AGAIN. The other problem is this track is set up against the wall. I don't have the room to pull it out for races, and on the current table, is too far to reach across. This is a real nightmare if there is any kind of crash on the backstretch. So, the best solution is to keep the road course as is, move it up against the wall, extend the straights, and narrow the table to about 40 inches. I'll post pics of the work. To my shock and dismay, for all the hours and hours of work I put into track preparation and building, experimenting with supports and arrangement, It only took about 20 minutes to tear down.
















And this is what it looks like all packed up in the corner.









Now I can continue my work on my Monte Carlo fleet!!!









Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup:


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

It will be better and more improved. I am tearing mine down tomorrow, I feel your pain


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

TomH said:


> It will be better and more improved. I am tearing mine down tomorrow, I feel your pain


Yes -- just remember that :thumbsup: Good luck with the rebuild.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Cordoba, I didn't like my old track that much, I am off tomorrow so I will take some pics of the teardown, and figure out how to post them tomorrow night. I used silicone to stick the track down, hope it comes down as easily as NTX's. Bought some stuff for the new bullring, adjustable power supply, Tyco's (never had a Tyco) and some old magnatractions that probably need some work. I am really looking forward to building the bullring. Hope NTX gets his layout like he wants it. Looks like you have plenty of room.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Over the weekend and on Monday.*

Things have gone smoother than expected up to this point. Maybe I just shouldn't say anymore.

Here's the table cleared before I started.








Okay, maybe not all the way cleared.









This is after I cut it to size.








You can see how much I'm taking off. 
The edge of the track will be flush with the table surface. No more shelf for the drivers.









I use this "Quiet Brace" stuff for the table top. 
It really does absorb the sound of the hollow track and is easy to work with. Not bad at $8 a sheet.









This is pretty much the same layout, except 2 feet longer.

















You can really see how much narrower the table will be. Much easier to marshal.

More to come.
Rich


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*So far... so good Rich...*

Keep us posted. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

It seems to be an usual error we do on our first permanent track : forgetting marshalling. 

Your new track will be better !


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Halfway there.*

I'd like to say that everything just fell into place and I'm racing again. 
But it just didn't happen that way, so, here's some more pics.

Taking off the decorative front panel.









Cheating, AGAIN. Too lazy to draw a straight line, I just use tape.
BONUS QUESTION: Can you guess what's holding the table surface up?









The new table width. The grand stands are already full.
(Okay, I just need an audience to do anything.)









Before I make my next cut, I just want to document that there was some serious racing on the oval.









This is going to be good.









One track on the table is going to make the electronics underneath much more simple.
I had the road course wired clockwise, and the oval counter clockwise.
It was a mess on the power taps, and if you laid anything on the track.









Tomorrow night I'll do the electronics and the new supports to bring the surface up 4 more inches.
Yeah, right. I'll see ya in chat.

Rich


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

NTxSlotCars said:


>


 
Tell me there is a 43 sticker on the dustpan . . .

:tongue:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Part Time Job at Petty Enterprises?*



NTxSlotCars said:


> I'd like to say that everything just fell into place and I'm racing again.
> But it just didn't happen that way, so, here's some more pics.
> 
> The new table width. The grand stands are already full.
> ...


Rich, I know King Richard liked to let the other racers eat his dust but I didn't know he actually had somebody collect the dust for him... :tongue:

*43* 

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's getting there Rich!! Don't give up hope!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

P.S. It's a guitar stand holding up the tabletop!! LOL


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> It's getting there Rich!! Don't give up hope!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> P.S. It's a guitar stand holding up the tabletop!! LOL


Its MY bloody guitar stand! I knew I shouldn't of let Rich in my garage...grumble grumble...


Dave


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

You got it going on Rich.. your track looks like a woman in the middle of a permanent right now. a bit scary looking. But it is starting to shape up.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Closer.*

More pics. I cleaned out from under the track and moved the tables back up against the wall. 
Here is the preliminary layout.









The electronics for the track are going to be in the front, in the middle.









Can't wait to start on the scenery.









I'll be soaking some straights in PineSol.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Your marshalls better be Fast! I like to have a lot more runoff so desloted cars don't sit in the other lanes/straights.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

blubyu said:


> Your marshalls better be Fast! I like to have a lot more runoff so desloted cars don't sit in the other lanes/straights.


Rich runs Tycos so deslotting isn't an issue. :tongue::thumbsup:

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

blubyu said:


> Your marshalls better be Fast! I like to have a lot more runoff so desloted cars don't sit in the other lanes/straights.


I like to think that avoiding wrecks is part of racing. Is is not?
Besides, I get to build less aprons this way.

By the way, nice track. :thumbsup:


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Avoiding wrecks is no doubt a part of racing,just makes it nicer when they can crash there cars and not bounce into other lanes. Really sucks when your going for the perfect segment & you can't brake fast enough or the Marshall is slowwww! There's always someone who thinks they can run with you lap after lap and the blow you away at the next turn, when in fact it might take 10-12 laps to put a lap on you if they really are a few 10ths faster per lap. We just finished our series 3 weeks ago and last week we ran a buck's race with 30minute segments where there was 2 & 3 laps difference after a few segments (150ft & 225ft) made for some FUN RACING!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Sounds like a cool race! I'm hoping to talk our guys into some laps limited heats. start out at 25 and maybe get them into a 50 or 100 lap segments. I think that would be cool too.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

That pic needs to be updated now that I changed the turns after the 2nd straight to 18&15 radius turns (9's&12's) along with some more big sweepers going into the 9&12 esses and changed the entry and exit on to the back straight. I enjoy building tracks, I know you must be having fun with yours! But won't you Guy's miss the banked Oval? Ours is always one of the most attended races of the season,and now after the turns being rebuilt 2 seasons ago the track is coming back to it's original form.....240laps in white lane has been around since 2003, we just missed it last race with a 239.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Timed heats/races really moves our program along. Track's open @ 6:00pm with practice,tech opens @ 8:00-8:30. Then qualifying 1min, to set the feild and the Race 5min segments,which lets us finish before 11:00pm. Except the last one took us past 1:00 in the morning!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I'm already missing the oval.  But, our guys never really raced on it much. The bottom lane had to be run completely different from the upper 3, and always lagged a second or two behind the other lanes because of it. So, no one really liked holding an "official" race here. Because I was always messing with it, trying to get it better, it was never set down permanent. So, the joints weren't very smooth, causing excessive shoe wear. I intend to make a routed oval, or buy some more 15's and 18's and make this an oval. Either way, I'm going to have an oval again.

Rich

Have any pics of your oval?


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

*ThunderDome Banked & Bullring 1*

We used J&B weld (not kwikweld) to hold ours together as the cars were doing over 22 MPH (1.05 lap). And you know that really move the track when there slamming into the turns. Only one track on are series is screwed down and thats in a basement,the others are free floating set inside 1/4" hardboard(masonite). Track is layed out on top then traced, remove track and then jigsaw the hardboard & paint! Works good for all the garage tracks. Plus you have to do some of the other tips & tricks with Tomy track also like trimming some locking tabs and stuff like that!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Holy Banking, Robin! Look at teh banking on that track!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

blubyu said:


> Your marshalls better be Fast! I like to have a lot more runoff so desloted cars don't sit in the other lanes/straights.


He has his lanes wrapped together. It is the same lane so if he does have an off right there he has a whole lane and the next lane. He has more room there than a side by side corner. So whats the problem eh


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Mass carnage is just part of oval racing, especially with banking involved. Leave your pretty collector quality bodies at home.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Watch out for the BIG ONE! Only Lexan cars are doing the racing,when they get banged up grab the scissors and cut the fenders,they almost look like some of the cars running at Daytona & Talladega.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*What a drag.*

More pics.

I guess painting the track wasnt such a great idea if I knew it wasnt permanent.
Oh well, I'm payin my dues with a big vat of PineSol.










I did get this done though. The track surface is raised 4 inches.
Wow this makes it easy to get to stuff. All I need is to install the front panels after I finish the wiring.









Almost there.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Electronics*

Here's the LEDs we were talking about in chat.









The housing is an inch wide and you can replace the reds with yellows and greens.
Im gonna use 2 yellows and 2 greens side by side.
The yellows will alternate flash when the track power is off.
This stuff is really cheap at the electronic supply stores.
Because of the recent popularity of LEDs, white LEDs are hard to find.









It's all gonna be controlled off this panel. I use a 24v battery pack.
The control voltage is 24v from the power side of the solid state relay.
The mechanical relays are 24v. The power side of those relays can be whatever I need.









The track voltage straight off the batteries will be dialed down to 18v with this honkin rheostat.
Has anyone ever used one of these to control track voltage?









It's all planned out, I just have to find someone to do it.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Over my head NTX 
but it sure looks like it will be cool when you get everything together.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Mr. Clean*

Well, the PineSol trick didnt work out so good.
However, with a little oven cleaner, and 3 hrs of scrubbing, it came right off.









Can you tell which one was painted?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

No takers, huh. 
Well, neither one of these was ever painted, so, good answer.

I'm still scrubbing straights.

Rich


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

Is one clean and one un-clean? Can't tell the difference. ( Just kidding  )


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Sunday Drive*

I thought I would stroll around the track and look at the scenery pieces I have to work with.









Everything is still under construction, but is getting close to completion.









The Burger Zone just opened and looks like it's already doing well.









Yes, it looks like things are going well in this small town.









Time to move on to the next.....Hey, where did this guy come from?









*HEY!* THIS GUYS FOLLOWING WAY TO CLOSE FOR HIGHWAY SPEEDS!









WOW, that guy was going fast. HEY, JUST what I need, a bunch of cops!
AW MAN!!!!! I think they're all chasing that guy in the white car!









Sorry guys, but I'm gonna HAVE to ditch right here and get outta this guys way!!!!!









That's was close!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That's some cool lookin' town ya got there, Rich. Does the cabin belong to the mayor? Looks like a good place for a barbeque or to be near a nice trout stream. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

About time that four wheeler got out of the way. I thought I would have to give him a blast with my train horns. BTW the track is lookin good.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Res,
I got that cabin at a garage sale. Making these was a hobby of someone's dad.
It's Sparky's house.

Rich


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Cool, does Sparky take in weekend guests? :tongue:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Rainy Day*

It's raining like heck here today. All my jobs are outside, so I get an unpaid day off. 

How do I take my mind off my worries?

Today I'm taping off and painting the surface of my track.

























I got my main pit building in the mail today. Great timing!









The paint sure makes a difference. Next I'll build the front panels for the drivers stations.

Rich


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

resinmonger said:


> Cool, does Sparky take in weekend guests? :tongue:


Unfortunately for you, Han Solo has declared this a "NO Hutt Zone". :drunk:

Don't tell him Princess Leia has stayed over a couple of times.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This is more of what I had in mind when I finally got my road course set down permanent.









The view from one gate.









The other gate, with track maintenance behind the grandstands.









The silver building is gonna be concessions. I still need to build the grandstand.









No fences yet, but it's coming along.









Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Lookin' cool, Rich! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Definately shaping up!!!! Looks like the Border patrol has things under control!!! :lol:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Bumpin to start a new page


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Got more done this week, here come the pics.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Down the highway.*

So I heard Pontiac's shutting down. Major bummer.









Said they didn't have enough "market share", or some carp like that.
So, they're just gonna roll in the carpet and call it quits.









Gee, THAT's the spirit this country was built on.
THAT's the kind of mentality the pioneers had that crossed these deserts to California!









THAT's the kind of spirit the gold miners, industrialist and 
film makers had when they were casting visions of the future, to further...... uh......









Not this guy again! I'm pickin up the pace!









I guess I'm gonna have to do about 90 til I get to the next town!









Who IS this guy??????


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Ever see the movie -Joy Ride?:drunk:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Excellent backdrop Rich!! Makes me wonder if a "filled to capacity grandstands" border would be a marketable product??


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

That ol Pete is way too cool along with the rest of your scenery! I am trying to keep my big mouth shut on the rest of it but I agree totally with your opinion. TomH


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Right on, Rich! Right on!

How come that GOAT don't got a TYCO in it?

Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

resinmonger said:


> Right on, Rich! Right on!
> How come that GOAT don't got a TYCO in it?
> Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


That's why he can't get away from the Tyco truck!

Thanks guys for the comments! I have some of the electronics done. 
I'll get the relays and front panel done and post pics this week.

Rich


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Any last requests before we close this thread down?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Just when it was getting good too....*

I'm sure gonna miss the weekly episodes of "As the wheels turn""


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Can we have one more episode of _Duel, the HO Track Series_? I'm gonna miss it. It could be the only show to save us from summer reruns.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

close the thread? I have seen you drive, you'll be doing repairs and upgrades forever keep it live!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Close the thread??? 1:15 comes early!!! RM


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

It comes earlier than 1:30! :wave:

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Can't believe how far this track has come. Gonna post some more pics soon.

Rich


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

How soon? nd


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Bumpin' it with a pic of the King at Ontario










:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Bumpin' it with a pic of the King at Ontario
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SWEEEET PICTURE!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Bumpin' it with a pic of the King at Ontario
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff. Sure miss those times.


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

That has to be one of the coolest stock car pictures.......EVER! Maybe one of the coolest racing pics of all time. Great post!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Bump.


----------

